# plants for discus tank?



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Newbie to Discus, but also a newbie to plants.

What types of plants do you put in with discus....mine are currently at 86. I know that many suggest to up the temp when treating discus for illnesses so what plants do well in fairly low light and high temps? Ok other than silk plants.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I use amazon swords in my discus tanks.

You need moderate lighting but I have a single 36" strip over my 35gal and 2x 48" strip over my 90gal.

I am planning on getting another strip for my new 35 gal before I put in some amazon swords in there.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

lotuses are great for high temp tanks too.. and don't need very much light. 

A plant that is big and leafy is your best bet. Discus like cover, someplace they can hide, so big leafy plants work really well. The amazon sword is a great choice.


----------



## Shane (Apr 4, 2006)

Any low light loving plant will do with Discus. Anubius species come to mind, most of the broader leafed plants should do. Discus are always seen in books, magazines etc in pics of highly planted tanks. These are show tanks for the keepers only. In their native environment, there is little to no plant life. The majority of these fish live around tree roots and stumps that they use for cover. So basically there is no wrong plant. 

As a long time discus breeder and keeper ive got to throw in a bit of advice if i may, starting with your temperature. Alot of books will use a high temp of 86...which discus will do just fine at for a small length of time. The problem with that temp is sort of also and answer that you've given already in your own reply. When you keep any fish at that temp you run the risk of not being able to effectively medicate your fish should a problem arise. If you followed the standard rule of a 5 degree increase for medication a sick animal, you would then be pushing a temp of 91!!! At that temp all sorts of problems can come about...especially in a planted tank. Personally i would tone the temp back to a safe 80....this leaves you a six degree maximum spike to medicate should you ever need it!

Also, leaving yourself a bigger temp window could be your best friend if you ever want to breed Discus. These fish require triggers....ie, the ph softening, a massive water change, current change within the tank and upper waters...but mostly temp change....its what usually will get these guys to breed. Going backwards in temp will not do that for you, and going up several more degrees past 86 would be nothing more then stressful imo.

And yes, i know several books list 86 as an acceptable temp...but its also at the maxium, i have seen 88 which is crazy imo, and most of the literature i have on these fish....and i have lots is 75-84 max. I hope this helps a bit....id be interested in any other questions you may have, Shane.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

A great, low-light plant family to consider for Discus are the cryptocorne (Crypts). Some species are smaller and good for foreground, while other species have much larger leaves and are suitable for a background (or midground in a deep tank).


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Warm_Water_Discus_Plants_s/20.htm

http://www.tropica.com/default.asp


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

great link suzanne! that pretty much sums it up for sure.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks all  It may be a long time before I go planted as I am growing them up right now in a bare tank so I can do the daily w/c. Just trying to get a few ideas first.....I've been planning discus for about 2 years now and took the plunge after lots of reading, and forums with great people who told me they are tricky, but with what I know I should be fine. 

The computer is great for instant information...just love to search the web and find articles, forums, breeders pages for specific types of fish. The forums were my biggest help for my angels and that is where I got hooked on BN plecos. Now with discus breeders at my finger tips I feel ready and know this forum and some of the others I'm on will provide me with all the information I need. The best part about GTAA is if I need meds etc you will know what it is called here and where to get it  Some meds in the US go under different names and they can get it anywhere, but not here.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree 1000% nightowl, I started into this hobby just over a year ago, and thanks to forums and people taking the time to write great articles I was able to accelerate my learning process quite a lot. I took the dive into discus after spending weeks reading simplydiscus.com's forums.

That's pretty much the core idea behind this site, is giving back to the GTA community and providing a place where everyone can get solid information from experienced and knowledgeable fish keepers.

ps: you can always plant an amazon sword in a clay pot and put it in your tank. This way its still bare bottom, but the fish have some cover.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That is what I do


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Not too worried about giving them cover...they are very friendly for disucs. They are always begging for food, the little piggies  Once they are much bigger I won't have room to breed angels, so I will likely be devoting my 65 to them (and a few blue ram pairs) so I'm just trying to get some ideas.


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Lotus plants do extremely well in my Discus aquarium.

What I really love doing is taking a dozen Jungle Vals, lining the back of the aquarium with them side by side with 2-3 inch gaps between them, and let them grow over, covering the top of the aquarium. The discus love to hang out between them, and the Vals grow like crazy in the aquarium.

I love how a well-planted aquarium looks with discus. I could never imagine having a bare-bottomed Discus tank.

Regards,

BSB


----------

